# Need help trains Australian Shepherd lab mix



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 25, 2018)

I recently received a Australian lab mix (sister in law movin) she four months old and shows some talent herding. She terrified of my birds so that out (ducks, geese and chickens) probably doesn't help they have babies and are extremely prptective right now. She was also introduced to some that dont but she won't go near them, she won't even go near the pens... She walk right up to the goats pen through. When I give her a command to get the goats back she does that. She needs lots of training as does the handler lol I trained other dogs for rescue and obedience but not herding so this is new to me. Keep her attention is also difficult she likes to do her own thing and my kids dont help she walk off and it can take multiple times giving the command to get her to preform it.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 25, 2018)

I would concentrate on basic obedience.  You want to do voice and whistle commands if she is going to be a working dog.  She can't be looking at you for a command and keep her eye on stock, too. 
At this young age do NOT take her to stock as she will get bullied and possibly hurt.  Goats are the worst as they want to bunch up and defend themselves rather than moving like sheep. 
Basic commands like 'down' and 'that'll do' (stop what you are doing and come to heel) are the two you want to have absolutely pat.  I would not be asking her to 'go' after stock until I had an absolute 'stop' as a wreck is bound to happen!!!  We did not take our BCs to stock until at least nine months old and then it was with really gentle, dog broke sheep.  My Nubian dairy goats even an experienced dog could barely get to move.  They would just stand their ground and fight.  As she matures she will most likely get over her fear of the poultry, so ducks in another three or four months might work.  Lots of good books and how to out there.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> I would concentrate on basic obedience.  You want to do voice and whistle commands if she is going to be a working dog.  She can't be looking at you for a command and keep her eye on stock, too.
> At this young age do NOT take her to stock as she will get bullied and possibly hurt.  Goats are the worst as they want to bunch up and defend themselves rather than moving like sheep.
> Basic commands like 'down' and 'that'll do' (stop what you are doing and come to heel) are the two you want to have absolutely pat.  I would not be asking her to 'go' after stock until I had an absolute 'stop' as a wreck is bound to happen!!!  We did not take our BCs to stock until at least nine months old and then it was with really gentle, dog broke sheep.  My Nubian dairy goats even an experienced dog could barely get to move.  They would just stand their ground and fight.  As she matures she will most likely get over her fear of the poultry, so ducks in another three or four months might work.  Lots of good books and how to out there.


That's going to be hard for me lol I talk with me hands. I had planned on using hand a voice considering m two year old can talk but I suppose he just have to start. (He likes to play with her but she get a little to hyper)


----------

